# Gran Fondo NJ 2012



## SeaRay (Oct 26, 2011)

Just saw that registration for the 2012 Gran Fondo NJ is now open on Active.com -- looks like there will be a discount in effect until January 31.

Going for the Gran myself this year -- wish me luck!


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

Not sure if I'm doing the full or the medium distance one yet. Have a carry over registration from last year. Looks like an awesome route. Can't wait!


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP! Received my 2012 Gran Fondo training badge by email today.....


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

SeaRay said:


> Just saw that registration for the 2012 Gran Fondo NJ is now open on Active.com -- looks like there will be a discount in effect until January 31.
> 
> Going for the Gran myself this year -- wish me luck!


Definitely signing up. Have a code since I was not able to make the rescheduled ride last year.


----------



## VGT (Jan 15, 2012)

*GFNY a bit pricey*

A bit pricey, but what the heck. I am glad they did not choose Mother's Day for 2012 like they did in 2011. That was a no go for me last year.

Does anybody else feel a price of over $200 is a bit excessive for basically what amouts to a route that is ridden by a lot of folks every week? (or at least major parts of the route).


----------



## SeaRay (Oct 26, 2011)

VGT

Looks like you have GF NJ and GF NY confused here.

Yes, NY is $200 but NJ is only $100 (until Jan 31); also, NJ is in September, not May.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm in!

Home - Gran Fondo NJ


----------



## VGT (Jan 15, 2012)

*GF NJ - Woops typo*



SeaRay said:


> VGT
> 
> Looks like you have GF NJ and GF NY confused here.
> 
> Yes, NY is $200 but NJ is only $100 (until Jan 31); also, NJ is in September, not May.


Ah yes, my mistake...meant to type NY. My apologies. Yeah, you are right, the GF-NJ is a better deal at $100. I was away on vacation last year for the NJ, so could not do it. How was the route? I will be doing it this year for sure.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*where's the money go?*



SeaRay said:


> Just saw that registration for the 2012 Gran Fondo NJ is now open on Active.com -- looks like there will be a discount in effect until January 31.
> 
> Going for the Gran myself this year -- wish me luck!


Who organizes these? Does the money go to charity or does someone make a profit?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

NJ = Marty's reliable

and the proceeds go to various mo-town charities


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm in. Need to fill in some other rides on the calendar. Maybe Ny Gf or maybe city to shore again. Maybe Hudson. Valley. But the Gran Fondo is the main goal for the year.


----------

